# Pinball Wizard



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

"Luxury watchmaker Christophe Claret has revealed the X-TREM-1 Pinball, a techie timepiece inspired by play.

Its pinball machine design features two metal balls to indicate the hours and minutes â€" which move by magnetic levitation alone.

The complex magnetic levitation system comprises miniature magnetised cartridges pulled along by nanofibre cables which in turn control the movement of the two hollow steel pinball balls. Simple, eh?"


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Novel I love it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Words fail me.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Naaah...

Leather strap.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Words fail me.


That'll be a first

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

that'd look great on a nato :thumbup:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> that'd look great on a nato :thumbup:


I'm not sure it would look great on anything!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

A couple of chrono style pushers for the flippers wouldn't go astray. Other than that I don't mind it.

Being magnetized tho would a decent jolt release the floating balls??


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Phillionaire said:


> A couple of chrono style pushers for the flippers wouldn't go astray. Other than that I don't mind it.
> 
> Being magnetized tho would a decent jolt release the floating balls??


You mean... It can't be used for diving either? I'm out.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome!

What's the price?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I prefer the one he does with a built in roulette wheel... and Blackjack.... and dice.....

http://en.worldtempus.com/article/novelties/christophe-claret-21-blackjack-0

:lol:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Stupidâ€¦ just stupid


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

yesenoj said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > that'd look great on a nato :thumbup:
> ...


Not on, but under a road roller maybe 



BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Words fail me.
> ...


Ok, I lied


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What's the price?


Usually when I ask that question of something like this, it's a case of "if you have to ask you can't afford it"!

The bog standard version of the X-Trem-1 is about a quarter of a million quid.

This - as a unique piece designed for fun - should double that when it's auctioned.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Commander, you need to go back on the Smirnoff, that cheapo GLEN Voddie from the Buckfast shop is going for the brain cells again







:sadwalk:

That is nearly as fugly as my next incoming - - :bad:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bond you dont half dig up some tat :lol: , take a look again when you are sober


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like it!

But then, I also like this......


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Argh my eyes my eyes !!!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

dapper said:


> I like it!
> 
> But then, I also like this......


And Mac has the audacity to call the OM fugly


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, ol' pal, but that is (IMHO) a big pile of ooh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I like it!
> ...


The OM-200 is fugly but admittedly not as much as that `thing`


----------

